# Gifts for breeder and mom dog?



## Beckham (Oct 31, 2013)

Ok... So I've been wondering... Do people bring something to thank the breeder? It's more than a financial transaction, she's put many many hours and sleepless nights into the puppies and given them a great start on life. Also, does the mom dog miss all the puppies when they are gone? Is there something we can bring her to make it easier?

We bring our new little guy home on Friday!!!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I am friends with the breeders of both my dogs now. A sincere thank you card and frequent updates with photos of your puppy out socializing, going places with you and playing with your family as well as training updates will be the most wonderful gift you could give your puppy's breeder. 

A super fun toy for the mama dog might be a nice touch, if she lives in a multi dog household, pick something super durable. Dallas Gold has mentioned her toy of choice is pretty sturdy, you could pm her and ask the brand. 

Can't wait to see photos of your new baby!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I think the best gift I've given my dogs' breeders are full clearances and a couple of basic titles or certifications. 

Something like a CGC title is very attainable for the average dog owner, and it shows that the breeder is consistently producing dogs with proper temperament across the whole litter, not just in the individual dogs he or she keeps to breed. The CCA title is a little harder to get because events are not offered as frequently in all areas, but it shows that the breeder is consistently producing dogs within standard.

And getting OFA hips and elbows on your dog is nice for your peace of mind, and again, it shows consistency in a litter if not only the breeding animals pass clearances. OFA heart clearances are relatively easy to get too, and regular CERF exams are a smart idea for any Golden owner because of the general risk of eye diseases.

I also fully agree with nolefan that a nice card seems to always be appreciated, as are updates on how the pup is doing, including photos of the dog's adventures. Good breeders often do seem pretty attached to puppies when they let them go. I know mine have been really happy to check in and hear about how well their dogs are doing.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Though I never met our girl's breeder I too wanted to do something for her. Her husband had a massive heart attack and we received Kye through a trainer. 

I found a large card and printed off pictures of Kye at class (she was 4 mo old when we got her) and pictures of fun times at our country place and placed them inside. I told her of our love of her gift. I never heard from the lady, but I still send a card with pictures on Kye's birthday. I hope as she gets them, she is happy. 

I would think that when you pick up your babe, a long stemmed flower would be nice. Then after a week or so, get a picture of your family with the puppy and place inside a card & send. Know that would make me cry to see the loving family my pup was at!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

My breeder and her family are very special. The young daughter spent as much time as she could with the litter to help socialize them. As a result I have a confident and very socialized one year old dog now due in large part to those first crucial 8 weeks with their family. I brought the young daughter a gift on puppy visit day and on Gotcha Day a small gift and bag of special large bag of Alaskan salmon treats for her dogs. I think she enjoys seeing photos of Yogi as he grows and we often send her a card with some. This past Sunday Yogi earned a CGC, which I think makes her happy. My answer is yes, bring your breeder a nice durable toy, a bag of some high quality, made in the USA treats, or other small token of your appreciation if you want to do so, but most of all keep the breeder informed of your pup's life and accomplishments once you get them home!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beckham (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks for all the great tips!

I need to run out and pick up the puppy food we ordered so I'll pick up a toy and nice treats for mom and grandma! 

I never thought about clearances and the training to sort of be a gift to the breeder. It makes sense though now that you bring it up. We had a golden before (who passed away in January at 9 1/2 from hemangiosarcoma). We did the regularly twice a year vet visits, but never any clearances. How do you do that? 

I'm really hoping we can take some good classes and get our guy some basic titles/certifications. Many of the dogs in the litter are going to homes that plan to train them to be therapy dogs so I don't want to be the deadbeat pet home!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Beckham said:


> I never thought about clearances and the training to sort of be a gift to the breeder. It makes sense though now that you bring it up. We had a golden before (who passed away in January at 9 1/2 from hemangiosarcoma). We did the regularly twice a year vet visits, but never any clearances. How do you do that?


The cheapest way I've found for clearances is to find out if any of your area Golden Retriever clubs are doing health clinics. Comet got hearts, eyes, hips, and elbows done all the same day at the HVGRC health clinic, which was by far cheaper than having them done by vets one at a time.

Hips and elbow x-rays can be done by almost any vet radiologist and then sent to OFA for evaluation, but it tends to cost a lot less at a health clinic date, plus you may get a vet that's more experienced with OFA positioning. Hearts should be done by a specialist, so again it's a lot cheaper and easier when they bring the specialist to you. Eyes have to be done by a veterinary ophthalmologist, and that can be a bit pricey to do by itself, though I do think Golden owners would all be smart to get those eye exams every year because of the risk of pigmentary uveitis and a couple of other eye diseases.

It probably cost us 1/3 to 1/2 as much to get it all done at once at the HVGRC clinic, though we can't always make it every year for the eyes, so that I may have to do at the ophthalmologist this year if I can't make their next date.

Hopefully someone in your area will see this and help you find your local club.


----------



## Beckham (Oct 31, 2013)

Great info! We went through the PVGRC puppy referral program so I'll look into them for all those clearances and checks.


----------

